# Down South



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

We're thinking about taking the 4wheelers out to DSO tomorrow morning. Anyone else planning on heading out there? We're trying to get a group together, but everyone bailed.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

jhamby7 said:


> We're thinking about taking the 4wheelers out to DSO tomorrow morning. Anyone else planning on heading out there? We're trying to get a group together, but everyone bailed.


We have a pretty big group going, we wont get there ntil abotu 3-4 tho. We'll have a white/red rzr, 2 black grizzly 700's, a red t-rex among a bunch of others and we'll have a 28' bumper pull camper with us. Feel free to come over if you see us. what are you riding?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

FishBurd27 said:


> We have a pretty big group going, we wont get there ntil abotu 3-4 tho. We'll have a white/red rzr, 2 black grizzly 700's, a red t-rex among a bunch of others and we'll have a 28' bumper pull camper with us. Feel free to come over if you see us. what are you riding?


You suck! I am offshore when you decide to go. I will be going when I get back. Probably be late June


----------

